
Ask HN: Hobbies Outside of Tech? - DougN7
I&#x27;ve been programming for going on 40 years now.  It started when I was a kid and was a ton of fun.  It&#x27;s still sort of fun, but after having done it for so long, it&#x27;s losing its appeal as a hobby.<p>What sorts of hobbies fit the programmer mindset that don&#x27;t use a keyboard and screen?
======
iraldir
3d printing (depending on your skill set that might be focused more one one of
the following area: designing (which does use a keyboard and screen, but you
can also print other people's design), optimising print settings for best
results, painting, post processing)

Cooking

Music (music theory is quite fascinating if you have a mathematical mindset,
there are some good video on youtube on the subject to get you started)

------
dadoge
Playing a musical instrument.

Baking.

Indoor rock climbing.

All are technical and hands-on.

Less hands-on, but part of what I enjoy of being a programmer is reading
pretty technically deep articles/white papers/etc. When I want a break from
that, reading fiction is wonderful.

------
rygxqpbsngav
Photography (outdoor), Reading paperback books, Helping kids with homework,
Walking/Jogging/Gym, Helping family at cooking, Good old style window
shopping.

------
Chazprime
Cooking, biking, sailing.

Anything that doesn't require a screen, basically.

